# Texas Tea - Blowout



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Not what you want to see.....


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

For Sale: Slightly used F250. Newly detailed!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Move to Beverly Hills and get a cement pond !


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

shortly after than it caught fire and was a total loss, no one was hurt.......


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Move to Beverly Hills and get a cement pond !


 . . . and an Ellie Mae!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

SaltyCabron said:


> shortly after than it caught fire and was a total loss, no one was hurt.......


Where did this happen?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> Where did this happen?


 and who is the drilling contractor? Glad nobody injured.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like an H&P rig.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Seems odd there are men standing there looking at it???


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

x2 on location. Whose well location also?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Why would it be a total loss?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

**** you Joe Dirt


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Some mud engineer is looking for a new job 

I guess the blind rams didn't work either?

TH


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

bill said:


> Why would it be a total loss?


X2-looks like they hit a sweet spot.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Hard to believe the B.O.P. and the Spherical both failed.... I bet there will be a few jobs lost, looks like Odessa Area


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that is the Lewis Petroleum rig that burned to the ground in Webb County north west of Catarina about a month ago.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

Did Lewis burn one down? I hadn't heard that


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Better call Cudd. Or Boots and Coots.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Total loss Bill due to the heat melting the derrick if it did catch fire.

Pretty hot fire. 

Seen drill pipe blow out of the hole before but the worst is coil tubing. It's like spaghetti coming out of the hole and you're just trying to find a place to hide and not get killed lol.

TH


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Spindletop in color!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I drink your milkshake


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Total loss Bill due to the heat melting the derrick if it did catch fire.
> 
> Pretty hot fire.
> 
> ...


Yep watch the vid at around 37 seconds in.
http://lolclassic.com/?w=lkqpEXy0frE&title=


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Did that stuff for 8.5 years back in the 80's. I can't run fast enough now to out run a blowout. I am glade I am not in the patch anymore.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

rusty2009 said:


> Did that stuff for 8.5 years back in the 80's. I can't run fast enough now to out run a blowout. I am glade I am not in the patch anymore.


 I was on a rig that took a pretty good kick near Smith Point once. Blew a lot of OBM out the gas buster. Those are the times when you spend 30 seconds running and two hours walking back. :slimer:

I was working for Schlumberger on a cementing crew. Our trucks were black with OBM and it was a job getting them clean when we hit the yard. Never met a hand that like oil-based mud.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Blew a lot of OBM out the gas buster


I was with Halliburton...hate Oil Base Mud...can't get that **** off of anything easy especially yourself lol.

Must have been a deep hole.

TH


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://m.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2013/aug/28/petersville_fire_bm_082913_218332/
Apparently outside Yoakum. There was one on fire down South a couple weeks ago.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Got 1 on fire right now in Gonzales County.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Friends said there was a rig on fire 5 miles south of shiner today. I hate OBM . I used to hate having to take a bath in diesel before you took a shower just to get that **** off


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

That looks like the Lewis Energy rig #26 a few weeks ago on the Gates ranch south of Caterina. I have a few pics of it.

Tonight ...There is another rig outside Gonzales that has blown. Supposedly an EOG, Nabors F38 I believe.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I can see it from where I am. Looks big and bright.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is another pic a buddy had on Facebook.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

It was back around august 9th when it happened.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

fishingtwo said:


> It was back around august 9th when it happened.


May be 2 different incidents. Because there is one going on right now. About 5 miles from where I am working.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

blaze 'em said:


> Looks like an H&P rig.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


not a h&p rig, we don't have red under our crown


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Tankfxr said:


> May be 2 different incidents. Because there is one going on right now. About 5 miles from where I am working.


And about 5 miles from my house, the rig on fire is located between Shiner and Dreyer, or for the area folks, Turkey Bottom.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*lewis energy rig #76*

buddy is a driller and posted it on aug 9th., near Catarena. Looks like the same pics


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

SSST said:


> And about 5 miles from my house, the rig on fire is located between Shiner and Dreyer, or for the area folks, Turkey Bottom.


is everybody ok. I heard it was right off fm966.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

rusty2009 said:


> is everybody ok. I heard it was right off fm966.


Yeah I think so, just a big ole fire.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

I had a guy out there on that Nabors rig in Dreyer. Just talked to him thankfully he's ok but I've gots lots a friends that live right there pretty close. Scary deal when you can see the flame from your back porch


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryan24 said:


> not a h&p rig, we don't have red under our crown


I stand corrected.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wildwell will take care of it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

There was a blowout in Lavaca county on an EOG rig. It is on the front page this morning.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

